
The first truly autonomous vehicles might be robo tractors - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/swarms-of-teeny-robo-tractors-will-outmaneuver-teslas-driverless-cars-5a7f288e007e
======
LinuxBender
I would say second, as the land movers in large rock quarries / mines are
already fully autonomous. Farm equipment totally makes sense to come next, as
it is fenced in to a boundary.

